# What's Up - From The Bronx, NY



## BATMON (Sep 17, 2020)

Hello Community,

I've been grilling and smoking on my Weber Kettle  for over 10 years in the courtyard of my apartment building.
My buddy defers to me whenever he has backyard parties that demand someone to work his gas/charcoal hybrid grill.
I just ordered the PBC Jr. and cant wait to explore that style of cooking.
Hope to absorb the communities smoking knowledge and contribute to it as well.

The BATMON


----------



## PPG1 (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from South Carolina


----------



## Brokenhandle (Sep 17, 2020)

welcome from Iowa! Glad to have ya join us

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF where the best of knowledge is all in one place just read and ask.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome . Look around and enjoy .


----------



## Sowsage (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## JLeonard (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from  Mississippi! 
Jim


----------



## Steve H (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from central New York


----------



## gmc2003 (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome to the site, I was born in Bay Ridge Brooklyn on Gatling Place. Haven't been back since the late 60s but still consider it part of my upbringing. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome Batmon!!
Glad you joined us!

Bear from SE PA


----------



## kruizer (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## GATOR240 (Sep 17, 2020)

Welcome from Pa.


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome to SMF!
Glad to have you join us!
Al


----------



## daspyknows (Sep 18, 2020)

Welcome from Norcal, formerly NY.  NYC BBQ, I am impressed.


----------



## JC in GB (Sep 25, 2020)

Welcome from Wisconsin.  I offer you a hearty Bronx cheer!!      

Looking forward to seeing some of your cooks in that PBC.

JC


----------

